# I just want to say I SUPPORT Master Frank Clay!



## dosandojang (Apr 29, 2004)

1,000%! And if anyone wants to attack him, they can meet me at my Dojang and try to attack me first:

DO SAN DOJANG
4325 SUNSET BLVD.
LA, CA. 90029

http://www.geocities.com/dosanmartialartsschool/


----------



## glad2bhere (Apr 29, 2004)

Very nice. Very nice indeed. 

I was kind of curious why it would be necessary to be so ostentatious in your show of support for Frank. Then I visited your website. "NHA representative"?
8th dan from World Kido Association? Standings reported in 4 different arts and four different associations--- and all in less than 20 years? You don't happen to have a membership in the KMAIA somewhere in your background, do you? 

Yes, very nice, indeed. Thank you. You and your website just validated everything I have said, been speaking to and been addressing far better than anything I could have possibly said myself. 

Note to moderator: You needn't be concerned regarding any further comments on my part in this regard. I can't top the previous post. I rest my case. 

Best Wishes, 

Bruce


----------



## fawkesburning (Apr 29, 2004)

From the dojang digest ....


Message: 12
Date: Thu, 11 Mar 2004 09:37:06 -0800 (PST)
From: Master Arce <dosanmartialarts@yahoo.com>
Subject: Subject: Re: [The_Dojang] Hello
To: the_dojang@martialartsresource.net
Reply-To: the_dojang@martialartsresource.net

 No Sir. I am not with Dr. Hackworth and his wife. I along with Master Frank Clay and Fabian Duque, were among many scammed by this man. I want no part of him, nor do I want to be associtated with him in ANY way. I love the Korean Martial Arts, and I love this Digest. There are people here who can vouch for me as being a nice person, such as Robert Martin(ITF), Melinda(Chajonshim), and Master Richards(Moja Kwan), just to name a few. Thank you.

Peace....


----------



## iron_ox (Apr 29, 2004)

Hello all,

Amazing that a discussion that no one reads each others posts, and results in insults and the like being thrown around would result in a post like the one above from dosan.  The fact is that this board is generally lots of fun and contains great discussion.

People come here of their own accord, and how they post, and what they say should be fine topics of discussion.  In addition, if parties act one way on one board and one way on another, that should be discussed also.  

The public reading this assumes that when someone signs their name with a title of rank, that rank should mean that they might be above personal crap and stick to the topic at hand.  That includes dragging their personal life into a discussion where it is not needed. People come here to read and learn about Hapkido - not someone's private, personal issues/problems - I for one could care less about that - regardless of context.

Lastly, it does seem funny to me that although people want to distance themselves from others that they feel are scam artists, their actions and words reflect the time they spent with these people.  Dosan, these types of veiled threats are weak and benieth us all here - support your friends all you want, but find a way to express your opinion in an adult manner - your post sounds just like your old mentor in Florida - for shame.  This type of Neanderthal, knee jerk response is so juvenile that it borders on outrageous.

The Hapkido of Doju nim Choi, Yong Sul is weakened with this type of discussion.

Kevin Sogor


----------



## Seig (Apr 29, 2004)

Admin Note:

This thread violates MT's "Friendly Atmosphere" policy.  While we understand the desire to be loyal to people, this is over the top.
Thread Locked
Seig
MT Admin


----------

